# Lire des films sur l'IPad depuis une clé USB ?



## bagheera55 (31 Juillet 2010)

Voici une question qui est différente de celle posée sur l'autre fil de discussion relatif à une lé USB: J'adore mon IPad à une exception prés: le fait de ne pas pouvoir connecter de clé USB ou de disque dur externe est vraiment énervant...

Pourquoi? En ce qui me concerne, l'IPad étant parfait pour visionner des films lorsqu'on est en déplacement et ceux-ci pesant assez lourd en poids (Gigas) l'idéal serait d'avoir les films sur une clé USB 32/64 Ga afin de préserver de la place sur l'IPad.

Apparemment on peut connecter une clé USB via le kit photo, mais:

- est-on obligé de jailbreaker l'Ipad?
- GoodReader lit-il les films?
- comment faire, sinon pour lire des films stockés sur une clé USB?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## Alycastre (31 Juillet 2010)

Mettre les fichiers sur une carte SD, et lire avec le connecteur....
Certes, plus onéreux qu'une clé !


----------



## arbaot (31 Juillet 2010)

pour connecter des cartes SD

http://www.zoomitonline.com/   77.43$


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2010)

On peut mettre les films sur la clef dans un dossier DCIM. L'iPad le prendra pour une carte photo et téléchargera son contenu. 

Ensuite, je n'ai toujours pas ce connecteur pour appareil photo, donc je ne peux tester avec Good Reader, mais peut-être que cela marche également.


----------



## kriso (31 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> On peut mettre les films sur la clef dans un dossier DCIM. L'iPad le prendra pour une carte photo et téléchargera son contenu.
> 
> Ensuite, je n'ai toujours pas ce connecteur pour appareil photo, donc je ne peux tester avec Good Reader, mais peut-être que cela marche également.


 
Il paraît que ça marche aussi en branchant la clé USB sur un lecteur multicartes alimenté (lui-même branché sur le connecteur de l'ipad).


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2010)

Logique, mais n'oublis pas qu'il y a un lecteur de cartes SD vendu avec le connecteur photo, donc c'est plus simple


----------



## Jellybass (6 Août 2010)

gwen a dit:


> On peut mettre les films sur la clef dans un dossier DCIM. L'iPad le prendra pour une carte photo et téléchargera son contenu.



J'ai essayé avec une clé USB en FAT-32, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné. 



gwen a dit:


> Ensuite, je n'ai toujours pas ce connecteur pour appareil photo, donc je ne peux tester avec Good Reader, mais peut-être que cela marche également.



Non, ça ne marche pas dans Good Reader. Je crois que ça marche en jailbreakant.


Je viens de poster ailleurs *un bref tuto* expliquant comment lire des vidéos depuis une carte SD (mes excuses, j'avais oublié qu'il y avait déjà un fil à ce sujet).


----------

